# Caninet spray job



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Well, it's been awhile since I've posted any job pictures and I figure what the heck. This is a simple spray job, and the customer wanted to update the look of the oak cabinets in this modest home. 

I sanded, primed with Bin and top coated with water base Satin Impervo. I decided to not use my AAA on this one and went old school and used my 490 and a 310 tip. Also had a chance to use my new Erectra Rack for the first time and was very happy with the way it worked. I was a little concerned with the tight space I had, but it all worked out in the end. 

From start to finish I had 26 man hours into it, but really should have done it in 22. It just took longer to put back together than I anticipated.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice!. WB Impervo??


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Nice!. WB Impervo??


Thanks Edgar. And yes, it was 314.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Looks great, Paul. 314 makes for a nice sprayed finish.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Thanks Edgar. And yes, it was 314.


I haven't tried that one. Do you like it better than Advance?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I loved their Satin Impervo Oil. Still available here but for $80 a gal.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I haven't tried that one. Do you like it better than Advance?


To be honest, I haven't sprayed Advance yet. Been wanting to, but just haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> To be honest, I haven't sprayed Advance yet. Been wanting to, but just haven't gotten around to it yet.


It dries to fast. But I still like spraying Advance better than oil.


----------



## Red dog (Jul 20, 2014)

Really nice work. That rack would make life a lot easier for me. If I did it in 26 man hrs. I'd be tickled pink!


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

26 man hours??? Geez.....with that many hours you should have filled all the graining also. Just kidding Paul. Came out real nice. 

I just referred a full kitchen cabinet re-do to a good friend. He gave them a price with and without filling all the grain. They opted for not filling. A lot of man hours into smoothing them out.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> 26 man hours??? Geez.....with that many hours you should have filled all the graining also. Just kidding Paul. Came out real nice.
> 
> I just referred a full kitchen cabinet re-do to a good friend. He gave them a price with and without filling all the grain. They opted for not filling. A lot of man hours into smoothing them out.


To be honest, I've never really liked the look of painted oak, and if it were my choice I'd have just brushed this kitchen because of it. But the HO wanted it sprayed, and she was happy with the look. I guess that's all that matters.


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice stuff by a true pro!


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Beautiful work. I noticed that you said you primed with Bin so, what's with the Coverstain on the counter?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

SemiproJohn said:


> Beautiful work. I noticed that you said you primed with Bin so, what's with the Coverstain on the counter?


I had a stubborn stain on the back of a cabinet blead through the Bin & finish. So I primed and touched up with those stupid foam brushes. :yes:


----------



## jw129943 (Apr 3, 2014)

Beautiful job! Your prep work is impeccable too- what is your method for taping off your cabinet boxes so precisely?


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

vermontpainter said:


> Looks great, Paul. 314 makes for a nice sprayed finish.


Nice avatar ! Everything is awesome, everything is cool when your part of a team lol


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I had a stubborn stain on the back of a cabinet blead through the Bin & finish. So I primed and touched up with those stupid foam brushes. :yes:



Stains on oak bleeding through shellac seems to be a common problem with PT'ers lately. That's the third time its been mentioned in the past few months.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

jw129943 said:


> Beautiful job! Your prep work is impeccable too- what is your method for taping off your cabinet boxes so precisely?


I'd really have to show you to explain. But on the fronts I slip a piece of tape on the back side of the cabinet front with the sticky side out. I then carefully apply the masking paper onto that, making sure not to press so hard that I push through. It takes practice, but it can be done.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Were you able to spray both sides of the cab doors at once with the Erecta-Rack?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

slinger58 said:


> Were you able to spray both sides of the cab doors at once with the Erecta-Rack?


Nope, still had to let it dry before I flipped it. I always paint the backside first though, so if when I flip them it's not as big of a deal if there is a little bemish.


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Beautiful work! I'm also loving my erecta rac sets. Use them daily. They're like Lincoln logs for grown ups.


----------

